# Eterm e trasparenza

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti. Fino a due giorni fa potevo settare eterm con la trasparenza. 

Senza apparente motivo non riesco più ad impostarla. 

Qualcuno sa dove devo mettere le mani.

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## morellik

Prova a dare un

```
$ cd ~

$ ls -lad .Eterm

```

se hai una directory del genere prova o a rimuoverla o a rinominarla

e riaprire un eterm per vedere che effetto fa.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ho guardato ma nn c'é sia per il mio utente che per root.

Scusa una cosa, é da poco che ho installato la gentoo ma mi sono accorto solo oggi che la tilde ~ nn mi funziona.

Come posso fare??

Scusa ancora per il post un po' OT  :Smile: 

Grazie mille

CIao 

Jaco

----------

## morellik

La ~  dovrebbe essere una caratteristica insita nelle shell (bash per esempio).

Mi sembra strano che non funzioni. Ma se fai 'cd ~ ' dove ti butta?

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## JacoMozzi

se cambio terminale funziona se invece rimango dove ho avviato gdm nn va la tilde...

Cosa può essere.

Ps: adesso sto scrivendo dall'altro pc.

Ciao e  Grazie 1k

Jaco

----------

## morellik

Per  l'Eterm prova da un terminale a dare il comando:

```
$ Eterm -O --shade 50
```

per vedere se ti da' qualche errore.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque mi apre un nuovo eterm con uno sfondo, ma mi da alcuni errori:

bash-2.05b#  Eterm -O --shade 50

Eterm:  Error:  Unable to locate desktop window.  If you are running Enlightenment, please

restart.  If not, please set your background image with Esetroot, then try again.Eterm:  Error:  Unable to locate desktop window.  If you are running Enlightenment, please

restart.  If not, please set your background image with Esetroot, then try again.

Grazie mille ancora

Jaco

----------

## morellik

Non so per quale recondito motivo,  ma sembra che voglia che tu

usi Esetroot per configurare il background del desktop, perche'

non riesce a capire qual e' il background corrente.

Prova a dargli retta e riprova. Altrimenti usalo come vuole sto

deficente di Eterm. Mi fanno venire un certo rantolo di nervoso

le applicazioni che oggi funzionano e domattina non piu'   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Facce sape'.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque...

Ho fatto Esetroot immagine e funziona la trasparenza

Il fatto é che cmq quando riavvio nn funziona piu...devo rifare la procedura per fare funzionare questo maledetto Eterm...

Grazie Mille 

Jaco

----------

